# new bumper. not happy with edge along headlight washer aperture



## Tir (Sep 19, 2016)

there are noticable marks along the edge. the bodyshop are saying that because there is a plastic/rubber component attached to the back of the aperture its impossible to paint without those marks. has anyone got any experience of similar issue. thanks

https://ibb.co/kfnQKk


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Might have to try a better pic when it's dry... can't see what your on about :thumb:


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah as above we can't see what you're on about


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks ok to me


----------



## Tir (Sep 19, 2016)

its the bottom edge of the aperture. the slightly lighter areas in the gap


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

From the photo it looks like the light reflecting off the edge.
Really need a better photo, without all the rain, to help further.


----------

